# 64415 - I have a CRNA



## Alisha Lemmons (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a CRNA that is doing 840.4 and 29827, we will bill 01630 ASA code. But, he wants to bill intrascalene block 64415 also and get 8 units, is this allowed or bundled and is there somewhere to print off some documentation on this?


----------



## larkatin (Jan 27, 2009)

If the 64415 is for postoperative pain control and not the method of anesthesia for the surgery, you may bill this.  Some surgeons request post-op blocks for post-op pain control.  Make sure there is a written order for it.  Many times the block may be inserted prior to the start of anesthesia or perhaps in the recovery room after the surgery is completed.  Bill 64415 with 59 modifier and diagnosis code 338.18.


----------



## Alisha Lemmons (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all of the help and so quickly replying.


----------

